# facebook



## colinw (Jul 1, 2009)

hi anyone on facebook be my friend Colin Withers,is my name


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

colinw said:


> hi anyone on facebook be my friend Colin Withers,is my name



Hi Colin , yes a few people are on Facebook ,I'm sure you will get a few add requests soon


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on fb, who else is then?   

Adrienne Burton


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I'm on fb, who else is then?
> 
> Adrienne Burton



Hi Adrienne I'm on Facebook , so is Angeleyes and a few more 

Pm me your addy and I'll add you


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

i aint  am i missing much ??


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2009)

I love fb.   It is from fb where my friend led some of us and we campaigned to get the change4life wording changed.   it is a great platform to keep in touch with people.  Its addictive however.   Gotta go my daughter is beeping..........


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I love fb.   It is from fb where my friend led some of us and we campaigned to get the change4life wording changed.   it is a great platform to keep in touch with people.  Its addictive however.   Gotta go my daughter is beeping..........



Hi I've added you now Adrienne , we already have a friend in common !!


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2009)

I too am on FB and yes it is VERY addictive !


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

lol abit like msn and bebo i guess


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol abit like msn and bebo i guess



yeah a bit , a friend of mine calls it Stalkbook though lol


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

pmsl at stalkbook gosh your selling it to me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl at stalkbook gosh your selling it to me



Hahaha I dont call it that !! thats my friend Will for you lol


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i might ventour into the unknown at some point then


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on facebook, very addictive, I have caught up with a lot of old friends & workmates.


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

I found friends reunited helped me out on that front


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I found friends reunited helped me out on that front



I've not tried that , I might give it a go. You need to set up a facebook though Steffi !! 

If anyone wants me to add them pm me your addys


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah i got talking to a lad on there that was in my class and a girl that i never liked she had changed tho and was a really nice gal


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 1, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah i got talking to a lad on there that was in my class and a girl that i never liked she had changed tho and was a really nice gal



I might give it a go then as all my friends are down south


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

i would hun you can get in touch with your old school and even workplaces now i think, i aint been on for over 3 years now mind you


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 2, 2009)

For my sins.........I am also a member. I have added insulinaddict09-Anne Marie and  Einstein-David............I have plenty of letters left on my laptop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig (Jul 2, 2009)

facebook is very adictive, if any one wants to add me just look for craig hawke in the manchester network


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 5, 2009)

I am on Facebook too, but as a teacher my privacy settings are up too high for anyone to find me! If you want me to add you, PM me your name and network and I will do. It's a great way to keep in contact and to find out more about people


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 5, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> I am on Facebook too, but as a teacher my privacy settings are up too high for anyone to find me! If you want me to add you, PM me your name and network and I will do. It's a great way to keep in contact and to find out more about people



hi Munjeeta , I'll pm you my addy  Katie ( aka Twin ) is there aswell lol ,


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh oh oh

i has facebook

if anyone wants to add, send me a pm or something with details and I'll let you know details


----------

